# Looking for any type of offshore / inshore fishing trip Fri 9th - Sat 10th



## JCJC

I will be visiting Pensacola Beach this weekend 9th - 11th, and will be looking to go out on any type offishing trip. Private boat, shared charter, 1/2 day, full day, etc. Targeted fish typedoes not matter, I just want to get offshore and enjoy the day. I will be willing to contribute to any expences related to the trip, and help with clean up, launching,etc. 

Please giveJohn at call @ 504-905-6120. Tight lines to all. :usaflag


----------



## Brad King

I'm running a Spring Break Special!! 6 hours for $325.00....... Let me know if you're interested!!


----------



## chasintales

How many people on that spring break special? 

What kind of fishing is it, bottom, trolling, inshore-offshore?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Brad King

> *chasintales (4/8/2010)*How many people on that spring break special?
> 
> What kind of fishing is it, bottom, trolling, inshore-offshore?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


4 people.. and it's an inshore/nearshore trip!! Right now Sheepshead and redfish is the target of choice!!! Give me a call if your interested!


----------

